# Rain gear



## moondancer (Dec 21, 2013)

Ok so we had massive rains here and I realized I didn't have good rain gear . What I do have is old rubber style and it don't breath at all , is there anything out there that don't make you a walking sauna . I wear glasses and the heat from my body made them fog so bad I couldn't see


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

We're in the same boat. We have raincoats & rain boots & emergency ponchos but if we actually had to spend the day in them working it would be pretty uncomfortable. We'd definitely try to avoid it if at all possible.


----------



## Tacitus (Dec 30, 2012)

In my experience, there are two good ones. I'm sure there are others.

I received a very nice Goretex coat as a gift 20+ years ago. It was awesome. I still use it. Goretex is expensive, but you will love it.

FroggToggs: much cheaper, still good.

I use my Goretex top and FroggTogg pants. I've spent 3 days in that stuff without a problem.

[Edit to add this: I know that Frogg Togg has since come out with a bunch of different stuff--different materials. I have their basic material that is sold for pretty cheap ($30) at Walmart and even at Bass Pro. Their new stuff may or may not be better, I don't know.]


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

For work we have a weatherproof carhart jacket supplied by the company, I've had real good luck with mine. I then use a nylon pant from the work section a the feed store, type the fellers on road crews wear. Fer CERT, I wear the same pants but then usea mil spec poncho cause a the extra gear fer whatever we been called out fer.

As fer glasses, I give up wearin em in the rain. I either deal with the spots an fog er put em in my pocket. Nothin I've tried seems ta help with that.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

Oil cloth is my choice for rain protection, although when it rains here it is usually pretty cool, a wide brimmed hat shaped to keep the rain off of your neck works better than a hood for me too.


----------



## Hooch (Jul 22, 2011)

What type of work are you doing? Or is it fun stuff?? 

If you can, make a habit of getting a weather report of where your going wether working or playing to help guage what to wear..make it part of your preparation to the work or play day.

When I was working in the outdoors, often I knew what type of work our crew was doing on a givin work day. Often, I would choose to wear the heaiver type rain gear I believe you were describing. If the project was really abrasive like we were going to be getting not only real wet because it is rainy n cold, but it had the potential to be very sandy,muddy etc..I would wear my heavier overall plastic type fisherman bibs with my gortex jacket over. Under I'd wear either the polypro or capeline layers, the weight of the layers, light, medium to heavy depended on the expected weather, like if we were in snow or really cold weather. If It started to warm up to much I'd take my jacket shell or vest off and that tended to manage the overheating. I dont wear glasses but I always wear shades.  

Conditions change so having the ability to be flexible to manage the changes and weather was critical while working in many different envioments I found. 

The heavier type raingear, like the type you might see roadside workers or fisherman on boats use is sturdy and will keep you dry. If you layer with capeline or polyproplene under the heaiver raingear and then have the ability to manage the layers..it might make it eaiser to manage the sauna effect they tend to have once your body starts to warm up in them. 

If your work or play doesnt involve real dirty abrasive type activities, there are many good quality breathable, lightweight and packable type rain pants and jackets on the market to fit most budgets. 

Ive worn my lightweight stuff on the dirty projects before but they will wear out and tear eaiser. Some of the "treated" gear loose their ability to shed water if they get real dirty. Alot have lower leg zippers that get stuck if they get muddy and depending on what I was doing would depend on what I would wear. But with both layering is key...

I also carried either some duct tape or tire/pool patch to repair any rips or tears for either.


----------



## Cabowabo (Nov 6, 2012)

Honestly I would try to find some Military surplus Goretex. I have like 2-3 different Goretex sets that I get for free every-time I move. It will keep the Rain off of you and it will cut cost in comparison to having to buy it brand new off the shelf.


----------



## Fn/Form (Nov 6, 2008)

I did some serious rain gear research a while back. I looked a hunting, law enforcement, offshore, utility worker, etc. 

I wanted all seasons and all tasks covered (OK if it meant different sets for seasons/tasks), durable, QUIET, waterproof and breathable.

Well, that doesn't exist. What I did find...

#1 was Rivers West gear. They have a few different weights available in shells, jackets, bibs and more. It is no-kidding tough, strong and waterproof fleece-like material. It will swish sound if you aren't mindful, but it's almost as quiet as denim and just as tough. Seriously I have walked through briar patches, palmetto and it wasn't fazed. It will just about shrug off anything short of Spanish Dagger, Mesquite and Hercules Club. The downsides are that it doesn't really breathe, and it seems to retain water. If not dried properly it will start to stink. It is also not cheap unless you wait for eBay specials or their clearance sales at Cascade Direct.

Rivers West is what I prefer to hunt or patrol in. It's the quietest while still more waterproof than GORE-TEX.

#2 is Sitka Gear. They use a lot of GORE-TEX and it's very pricey. High quality build and durability, highly recommended by hunters and such, but out of my price range and I do not trust GORE-TEX in a true downpour or for weeks at a time. Not as quiet as the Rivers West in my experience.

#3 is Helly Hansen Impertech. It's like PVC-coated cloth. Still doesn't breathe as advertised, but my gear (Mandal, I think) comes with a vented back, matte finish and natural green colors available. The olive color is banging good. It's not as loud as a nylon type rain set, but it's not as quiet as the Rivers West. It takes abuse well, but I use skater compression elbow/knee pads if I'm going to be on the ground. This is the most afforable of the decent stuff. This is what I prefer to work in.

#4 North Face HyVent, Mountain Hardwear Dry.Q, etc. No, they don't really breathe either, but they have things like vents, armpit zips, etc. that help lessen the sweatsuit effect. Very compact; pant/jacket combo is what's stowed in my BOB.

#5 Military GORE-TEX. Great for drizzle and intermittant rain. Great for an affordable gap stop. It doesn't work well in a true monsoon season. It doesn't really breathe, either. I'm sure on some level is can be forced to "breathe", but it's not noticeably different than the above. I've used it new-in-wrap and surplus. Same experience--sweaty, not truly waterproof. In most weather I'd rather have a technical shell that fits over my seasonal clothing vs. the bulk of mil GORE-TEX.

I haven't run across any of the newest GORE-TEX material. Scuttlebutt from a few SOF guys says it's not a big advance in performance.


----------



## Fn/Form (Nov 6, 2008)

I also have some Helly Hansen offshore slicker like the fishermen wear and highliner bib used by utility crews. They're not too heavy duty as to be cumbersome, and they are well designed for putting booted feet through and still keeping the driving rain out and comfortable, durable shoulder straps. 

If you do some hard searching you can find this stuff very affordable. I got the Mandal jacket for $15 on sale at Cabelas, the Mountain Hardwear/North Face expensive stuff for $30/ea on sale and all the rest on contractor supply websites on sale at what seemed like cost.


----------



## Wellrounded (Sep 25, 2011)

Depends on the temperature. Before I moved here I lived in a temperate wet area, temps from just above freezing to 100F max. (yeah I know.... why did I leave?) rainfall was high, 92 inches on one farm I worked on.... (google Weeaproinah, Vic., Australia. lol).

We used Skellerup, made in New Zealand. Not sure if they still are. One fault was if it was REALLY raining when you were sitting on the quad bike bringing the cows in you'd leak at the crotch stitching.... Had to be really coming down though.

Doing a google I'm not sure they are still made  , typical. Good product, smallish company.....

Here if it's not freezing, I ignore it. Hot soup and a shower awaits................


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

For heavy continuous rain for hours, I have never found anything that works, including some of the new fabrics. If rain gear can't keep my skin dry then it failed even is the moister is just sweat.

I don't use rain gear, except for a cheap plastic poncho for light rain and short periods. If it's heavy rain, I try to stay out of it.


----------



## Fn/Form (Nov 6, 2008)

Tweto said:


> For heavy continuous rain for hours, I have never found anything that works, including some of the new fabrics. If rain gear can't keep my skin dry then it failed even is the moister is just sweat.
> 
> I don't use rain gear, except for a cheap plastic poncho for light rain and short periods. If it's heavy rain, I try to stay out of it.


Overwatch or watchstanding in cold, wet weather is my "worst" scenario. Cold soak creeps up. I've got a few WildThings/ECWCS Level 7 garments and insulated coveralls and they won't do their job if they're wet.

A lot of the commercial/hunting "quiet" garments have a surface treatment that wears off over time.

I standardize on web gear that keeps all my tools handy when put over the insulated/rain gear combo or a t-shirt. Just adjustments here and there over the Impertech or Highliner gear.


----------



## txpossum (Apr 10, 2011)

I have had moderate success with Frog Togs when riding. Their main drawback, imo, is they are not suitable for rough work -- they tend to be a little light weight.


----------

